# Infamy: Welcome to the Big Smoke (Steampunk Game/Setting and High Quality Resin Miniatures)



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Jul 18, 2014)

Launched just last week, only 23 days to go as of this posting. This is a really cool Steampunk skirmish game with high quality paintable resin figures! 

Here's the information and *here's the link to the kickstarter!*







An action-packed skirmish game and range of steampunk miniatures. Join the revolution and battle across an alternate Victorian London!












A skirmish game with playing-card-controlled skill management and opposed-dice combat creating strategic, hybrid gameplay.
A range of intricately detailed, resin-cast, 32mm scale miniatures. Many_ Infamy: Welcome to The Big Smoke characters are based on famous individuals from literature and history, but given a steampunk twist.

_
_An alternate Victorian London in turmoil through the development of advanced new technology. The city is packed with intriguing stories, fascinating characters and a deep history, making for a rich steampunk setting._



By backing and sharing this Kickstarter you can:


Grab yourself a fine haul of beautiful, high-quality miniatures at a reduced price.
Help develop the range and enable the world of _Infamy: Welcome to The Big Smoketo flourish. _
_Be a vital cog (pardon the pun) in the refinement of the rules._
_Get backer-exclusive early access to the living rulebook, from its alpha phase onward._
_Provide feedback and suggestions on any of the rules, skills and stats, or simply enjoy playing the game before anyone else! _
_Get the Kickstarter exclusive miniature - Nikola Tesla - only available through this campaign!_
_*If you want to know more, here's two hours of me gibbering on about Infamy: Welcome to The Big Smoke!*_

*





With the £10,000 goal target thoroughly smashed, the campaign has been unlocking stretch goals. You can see the completed stretch goals in the list below and check out more details in the campaign's updates or the various pledge images above.










If the campaign manages to go past £40k everyone pledging at Massacre or above will get a free Kickstarter Exclusive Nikola Tesla miniature.







*


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Jul 24, 2014)

*Quick update on this as it's climbing rapidly and a couple of days ago there was a new pledge level called "The Full English" added and there are only 17 days left to go to get in on this really cool kickstarter!
*






_*Pledges to this Kickstarter vary greatly, from as little as £1 for 'Digital', all the way up to the 'Lifer!' pledge.
The standard pledges are shown below and will be updated with any extras if stretch goals are hit. Should things go well, 'Battle' and 'Massacre' will be the sweet-spots for extras. 




























Update #23 
[h=3]Princess Outis - Wrath of Kings and Dark Age crossover miniature![/h]
Good afternoon everyone,
I'm very pleased to be making a special update to the campaign today for this absolutely awesome new crossover miniature!








Princess Outis has been designed to fit into not just one, not just two, but three different worlds!
She can be used in games of Infamy: Welcome to The Big Smoke and will get her own unique rules. In addition, you’ll be able to take her into battle as a Mercenary in games ofWrath of Kings and Dark Age with rules from those games’ creators. Pretty cool if I do say so myself!
Her concept is one of my favourites so far and I can’t wait to get her sculpted and cast up in beautiful resin. I think she’s going to be an amazing model to paint, with the various undersea elements she has making for some stunning details.
The process of developing this concept was a rewarding one. Coming up with a design that was at home in the industrial steampunk aesthetic of the Big Smoke but also looked really great in the apocalyptic world of Samaria and the kingdoms of Arikana was challenging but very fun. I hope you guys are into the look of the mini as much as I am. 
Princess Outis is available to add to your pledge as a Regular choice or she can be put in as an add-on!
And in other news!












With the £10,000 goal target thoroughly smashed, the campaign has been unlocking stretch goals. You can see the completed stretch goals in the list below and check out more details in the campaign's updates or the various pledge images above.


















*_


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 6, 2014)

*ONLY 4 DAYS TO GO BEFORE IT ENDS!

**Choosing models*
*When building a gang it is wise to have a balance of Specialisms - Intelligence, Skill, Strength and Technology. For this reason I have added the symbols next to each miniature. Some Kingpins have special rules that mean they adjust the balance of gangs (eg. Tesla can take more Technology based models without penalty to efficiency). I will make these clearer toward the end of the campaign. If you need to alter or add to your choices at any point, even after the campaign has finished, it will be really easy to do so!*
*



*
*


































With the £10,000 goal target thoroughly smashed, the campaign has been unlocking stretch goals. You can see the completed stretch goals in the list below and check out more details in the campaign's updates or the various pledge images above.















*


----------

